
Cotton seeds sprout on the moon in Chang'e-4 experiment - HerrMonnezza
https://twitter.com/CGTNOfficial/status/1084990451935932416
======
HerrMonnezza
The announcement is somewhat click-baity: the seeds have not sprouted directly
on the moon surface; they're enclosed in a pressurized container with earth
soil and air.

